# Paketa



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Limited info on this particular watch(additional info welcomed):

Submariner/Sailor, Radio Operators 24 hour Polar expedition arctic watch

2623 H movement

Inner rotating bezel

Serial #751704 on the caseback

Year: late 70's to mid 80's


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice little watch, not seen one like that before - nice find!


----------



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Sammy.


----------

